# Foot Mount versus Face Mount Motor



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the forum to be asking this but please, I did a search but I could not find an answer to my question.

What is the meaning/difference between a "Foot mounted" and a "Face Mounted" electric motor please? Advantages/disadvantages of either mounting method?

I came across this term when I was reading about NetGain's Warp series motors. I didn't find an explanation of these terms on their site, which is why I ask please.

Thank you!

Ernie


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

It is where you bolt the motor to your structure.

foot mount:









face mount


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

KixGas,

Thank you very much for helping me to understand these terms by providing the photos.

I appreciate your assistance - thank you!

Ernie


----------

